

Ask HN: DOIs for scientific Blogs? - jmnicholson

I am the founder of The Winnower (thewinnower.com). We are implementing a feature that will allow bloggers to simply input the URL of their post on Blogger or Wordpress and automatically assign a digital object identifier (DOI) to their post.  The advantages of this are as follows:&lt;p&gt;1. Our commenting&#x2F;review system is superior to that of most blogs (comments can be voted up&#x2F;down and rated)&lt;p&gt;2. DOIs are assigned at authors discretion for every publication&#x2F;post.&lt;p&gt;3. Different metrics will be available for every publication&#x2F;post (Altmetrics to be implemented in the future).&lt;p&gt;4. We will be implementing a system to validate reviewers&#x2F;writers by cross referencing major scientific indices.  Certain posts then have the potential to be indexed in major scientific indices in the future (i.e. if they have enough positive reviews from enough validated reviewers)&lt;p&gt;5. The formatting of the posts on The Winnower and the entire site are professionally designed.&lt;p&gt;6. We are actively advertising to other scientists and bringing them to the site.&lt;p&gt;7. Blog citations will count in the scholarly literature as we use Crossref to deposit references.&lt;p&gt;8. A professional looking PDF will also be generated.
======
jmnicholson
How much should we charge?

